# I feel bad



## efciv (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been to so careful with Touche and was at the point where he (I'm calling him a he untill I find out otherwise) was real calm with everything. He was out of his hide heat bathing in a funny position, and I thought he was dead, so I went to pick him up, and he peed. He was just really in a deep sleep. He wanted nothing to do with me after that. This is worse than raising kids.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 27, 2010)

They pee when scared, it is a defense mechanism, they stop as they get older and used to humans.


----------



## efciv (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea, I thought I was past the scared phase with him. My wife can get a little cranky too when I wake her out of a deep sleep.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 27, 2010)

efciv said:


> Yea, I thought I was past the scared phase with him. My wife can get a little cranky too when I wake her out of a deep sleep.


she may get cranky, but the question is has she ever peed on you, when she gets angry or scared? 
Don't worry it is jut normal and one day they won't mind being held when I got my sulcata, it peed all over me, and since then has not peed since. (on me)


----------



## Laura (Dec 27, 2010)

Be sure to give him a good soak so he can re fill..... till next time!
dont feel bad,, he is just a baby, and you woke him up, it scared him. " you big bad monster!" ;-)


----------



## armandoarturo (Dec 27, 2010)

"but the question is has she ever peed on you, when she gets angry or scared?"

..
Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Becki (Dec 27, 2010)

Try not to feel bad. They really do look dead when they rest all sprawled out. I did the same thing the first time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 27, 2010)

she may get cranky, but the question is has she ever peed on you, when she gets angry or scared? 

That's the second time in just a few minutes you've got me cracking up...stop now!


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmmm I can hear it now......Don't wake Mom she'll pee on you......I think I like that, may have to try it!! JK!!


----------



## efciv (Dec 27, 2010)

He's not mad anymore. He willingly wanted to go out in the sunshine. I'm so done with this rain. Funny replies!!


----------

